# New bike project.



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2022)

I need to do a different project so I'm gathering stuff for a new bike build. It will be very different from the vintage stuff that I normally do and still will do. But this one is all about fun, fun building it and fun using it. I've been planing this project for several months but had to wait for the bike to come off of backorder.
So here's some of the stuff I got for it so far, more is coming......
Seriously beefy tires. When the bike gets here you'll understand why I chose motorcycle tires.



2 new tubes, an accessory bag for stuff like a bike lock and tools, etc. And a pair of grips that i dont like, too short. Guess im still looking for grips.



This is going to be a very cool project.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Jan 23, 2022)

Off road electric?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Off road electric?


Mostly on road electric. Bike should be here tomorrow!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 23, 2022)

Plugged in for the journey! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 24, 2022)

Do you have a design for a giant retractable wheel to store the extension cord? Or will you go solar panels?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 24, 2022)

Will it have pedal power also. I've thought about getting one with pedals so people will think I'm exercising.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65 (Jan 24, 2022)

Something like this?? With extra battery storage fore and aft!






Looking forward to seeing your bike/build. A few people around here have been buying rather expensive electric off road bicycles to use when hunting (to get to stands quicker) and possibly to pull a cart to haul carcasses. Seems like a solution in search of a problem to me, but what do I know?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 24, 2022)

How about something like this…


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 24, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> How about something like this…
> View attachment 221344


Aren't they supposed to serve beer if you have more than two people on a bike?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 24, 2022)

sprucegum said:


> Will it have pedal power also. I've thought about getting one with pedals so people will think I'm exercising.


It does have pedal power and 7 speeds. People that don't know anything about ebikes think that it's cheating to have an electric motor or that you can't get any excersize riding one, both are false. You can choose the level of assist the motor will give and also choose weather you have to pedal or not. The really big advantage to an ebike is hills and having that assist to climb hills easier. They also make it so older riders can continue to ride and enjoy bicycling, or for people with bad knees or other health issues to be able to ride. I plan to use mine as a commuter back and forth to work, and I will pedal to get some excersize, but if I'm in a hurry or running late it can also be ridden throttle only and the bike I chose is fast, lol. But the main reason to get an ebike is they are just fun! It's a great mobility option too.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 24, 2022)

So the bike was delivered today right on time, even with the snow we had.
Ups guy unloading it from the truck.



And on my landing about to go down the stairs.



And its down. Shipping weight is 105lbs.



I brought it down to the woodshop to assemble it, nice and warm in the shop, cold and no heat in the garage. I like how they put a pic of the logo on a t v screen to make it look like that's what is in the box, very clever.



This was really the only damage to the box and it was minor, ups did good with this delivery unlike other heavy deliveries I have had in the past.



So i cut the bands and popped the lid staples. A box inside a box. Very well packed. Lots of foam and even plastic panels in the box to protect it.



The box with the charger, pedals, and a very nice tool kit. The tool kit has every wrench you would need to work on or assemble the bike, nice touch!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 24, 2022)

Here's the tool kit, nicer than most motorcycles come with.



So i lifted it out if the box and cut all the zip ties and foam off, and there was a lot. Very well packed and not a scratch on it.



The little spacer in my hand is a brake pad spacer, its used for shipping to prevent the pads from closing. You will need to save this so if you ever remove the wheel you can stick this back in while you are doing a repair or fixing a flat or whatever. The large black piece with the bolt is a shipping pad for the front fork. Remember the damage to on end of the box? It broke the plastic shipping support but it prevented any damage to the bike.



Here you can see the broken support.



I got the front wheel on and the fender but the fender needed a little work on the bracket to get it straight.



So I took the headlight mount off to do that, the fender bracket was hitting it. I fixed the fender brackets and reinstalled the headlight mount bracket.



Heres the bike all assembled and with an aftermarket tank bag. The bag will give me a place to carry the tool kit, a tire patch kit, and a lock and still have room for other stuff like gloves, etc.



Got the charger hooked up.



You can charge the battery on or off the bike. This is a massive 52 volt 18 amp hour battery. It has samsung lg battery cells in it and the battery looks very nicely made and i like the way it sits in the frame and looks like part of the bike rather than sitting on it like an afterthought.



And here it is in its stock form, it wont stay this way for long, lol. I like the headlight but it needs a brighter bulb. It does have a tailight and brake light. The handlebars are adjusted all the way up but are still a little low for my liking I've got different ones coming. This is a big bike, it's tall, I have a 32" inseam and I can just barely flat foot it. The bike has full suspension front and rear. I may do a shock change in the rear to soften it up a bit.



So what did this bike cost? $2200 shipped. Might seem like a lot to folks that don't know about ebikes but I assure you it's not. Ebikes can go up to 6,7,8 thousand or more. Cheap Walmart bikes are just that, cheap, tiny motors, tiny batteries, and just garbage components. I have done a lot of research on ebikes and this one has very high quality components for the money, best bang for the buck. So what did I get for my money? Let's see if I can list it all. I'll start with a massive battery 52 volt 18 amp hour battery, Shimano derailer and shifter, tectro hydraulic disc brakes, a 35 amp controller and that's big for an ebike, a full suspension and lights, an aluminum frame. And here's the big one, this bike has a 1000 watt hub motor that peaks at 2000 watts and it has metal planetary gears in it and not nylon plastic gears like all the other bikes out there. Most other ebikes have a 750 watt motor that might peak at 1000 watts. So what does the big motor give you, better acceleration from a stop up to speed and better hill climbing power. And a big motor won't work as hard when your pedaling and just cruising around. The build quality on this bike is very high, it has great reviews from folks and there is usually a wait time to get one, I've been waiting for it for awhile, when they came back in stock I jumped on it and ordered one. Best to get one in the winter, hard to get one in season.
So far I'm really happy with this bike, now to customize it and make it mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 24, 2022)

Really cool looking bike! You forgot one important detail, what's it's top estimated speed?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 24, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Really cool looking bike! You forgot one important detail, what's it's top estimated speed?


It comes shipped as a class 2 ebike so 20 mph. But I'll unlock it and it'll do 30+ mph. But most importantly it'll get up to speed quickly because of the big motor. When I change the tires I may loose a mile or two mph because of the weight of the tires I've chosen. But I'm OK with that for the puncture resistance of the new tires. It's going to be a cool bike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 24, 2022)

Greg, been casually looking at these the past year. Friends have evokes and they love them. I have been interested in the big tire bikes for a while also. To put them together is great. 

Thanks for sharing all your research!!!! I really appreciate the info and you

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 24, 2022)

I was just reading through their web site, they really are some kick a$$ bikes. Incredible range, curious what charge time is for it?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> Greg, been casually looking at these the past year. Friends have evokes and they love them. I have been interested in the big tire bikes for a while also. To put them together is great.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your research!!!! I really appreciate the info and you


Look at the Aventon Aventure model. We will probably be getting Betty a step through model in a small frame size. Cool thing about Aventon is they can be had in different frame sizes. They are also very high quality and about 2 grand in cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2022)

trc65 said:


> I was just reading through their web site, they really are some kick a$$ bikes. Incredible range, curious what charge time is for it?


Kinda depends on how flat the battery is. Anywhere from 4 to 7 hours. Range is very subject to how much you pedal it. No pedaling and throttle only and fully unlocked for 30 mph speed your looking at about 20 to 25 miles. Which is still more than enough for my commute. Pedaling and also lower assist levels will get you more range. A modest pedal assist will get you 40 to 50 mile range, which is still pretty good if even a little optimistic. What the bike suppliers say it will get and what you get in the real world are 2 different things if I'm honest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 25, 2022)

At least they don't give you those cheap Chinese tools.


----------



## gorfoncam (Jan 25, 2022)

The bike looks great! 

How much did it cost?


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 25, 2022)

Two big debates out this way related to eBikes. First, should they be allowed on mountain bike trails. I can understand both sides of the issue and they'll probably end up designating specific trails for mountain bikes and other trails for either. The other issue is when eBikes are driven on roadways - do they require licensing, brake lights, etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 25, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Two big debates out this way related to eBikes. First, should they be allowed on mountain bike trails. I can understand both sides of the issue and they'll probably end up designating specific trails for mountain bikes and other trails for either. The other issue is when eBikes are driven on roadways - do they require licensing, brake lights, etc.


Should fall in same class as a moped. In our state 49cc and under are bikes. Over are motorized vehicles


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 25, 2022)

Our debate in colorado, if I have heard it correctly, is whether they should be allowed on bike paths due to them having a “motor”. The friends that have them use them on paths and tour cities they visit while RVing. Gets them out, leaves the truck at the campground, and greatly increases their touring range. And the don’t abuse the rights of the paths. I think it’s great, but I can see the other side as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2022)

I ride the bike paths a lot with regular pedal bikes, I gotta tell ya the Spandex short serious bike riders haul a$$ and there just as dangerous as any ebike rider. The laws vary by state, most states are way behind on ebike laws. A lot of states you can ride them on any bike trail, which is cool. Here in Michigan the laws suck! You can't ride any ebike on bike paths or rail to trails. They are posted no motor vehicles so you can't ride them there. What that does is basicly force you on the streets with cars and other motorist or you ride on the sidewalks. This is how I see it, I understand everyone thinks only they should have access to the bike paths, I don't agree with that personally. I think every one should be allowed to use the paths, walkers, Rollerblade, regular bikes, ebikes, etc. Everyone needs to respect each others rights on the trails and paths. Slow down and use your bells and horns to alert people you are coming up behind them as you pass them. I've been doing that for years, it's common courtesy.
So I'll finish this by saying check your state laws on ebikes and where you can ride them, just Google it. My state sucks, I hope yours doesn't.
But my state is not going to keep me from enjoying my ebike.
Ebikes are huge in Europe, wake up america!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2022)

gorfoncam said:


> The bike looks great!
> 
> How much did it cost?


Read the thread, it's in there. But $2200 if your to lazy to read the thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> At least they don't give you those cheap Chinese tools.


Well they are still cheap Chinese tools, but a lot of them, lol. And it's a Chinese bike, most ebikes are if you can afford it. European brands are 5 to 6 grand or more.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 25, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I ride the bike paths a lot with regular pedal bikes, I gotta tell ya the Spandex short serious bike riders haul a$$ and there just as dangerous as any ebike rider. The laws vary by state, most states are way behind on ebike laws. A lot of states you can ride them on any bike trail, which is cool. Here in Michigan the laws suck! You can't ride any ebike on bike paths or rail to trails. They are posted no motor vehicles so you can't ride them there. What that does is basicly force you on the streets with cars and other motorist or you ride on the sidewalks. This is how I see it, I understand everyone thinks only they should have access to the bike paths, I don't agree with that personally. I think every one should be allowed to use the paths, walkers, Rollerblade, regular bikes, ebikes, etc. Everyone needs to respect each others rights on the trails and paths. Slow down and use your bells and horns to alert people you are coming up behind them as you pass them. I've been doing that for years, it's common courtesy.
> So I'll finish this by saying check your state laws on ebikes and where you can ride them, just Google it. My state sucks, I hope yours doesn't.
> But my state is not going to keep me from enjoying my ebike.
> Ebikes are huge in Europe, wake up america!


I think the future will work out like most things (including the pedal biker crowd, of which I am one). The majority of people will behave appropriately, be courteous, obey the rules, etc. And there will be a small percentage who won't, who will become a nuisance, obnoxious, be dangerous to others trying to use the same paths and trails and those few will ruin if for everyone else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2022)

And I don't think any of the municipalities where at all prepared for how fast the popularity of these bikes took off. Now they have to figure out how to regulate them and what laws there needs to be. I think preventing them from using the trails and paths is just an easy out so they don't actually have to deal with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2022)

The tires next to the bike. Much deeper tread and thicker tire overall. For a road bike that's good imo. Slightly norrnarrower.






This is the important part, 4 ply rating. A true motorcycle tire. For an e moped this is going to be more puncture resistant. 



I'll be changing them tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 28, 2022)

Wish I had one of those when I was younger and doing a lot of small stream and beaver pond fishing. The best fishing is always a good hike from a drivable road, but many times there's a old logging road that would probably be good enough for a bike. Back then mountain bikes were really not around, biking was skinny tires on pavement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2022)

sprucegum said:


> Wish I had one of those when I was younger and doing a lot of small stream and beaver pond fishing. The best fishing is always a good hike from a drivable road, but many times there's a old logging road that would probably be good enough for a bike. Back then mountain bikes were really not around, biking was skinny tires on pavement.


I've got an old Honda express moped that I'll never sell as well. A lot of guys are using ebikes to go hunting, saves time getting back in the woods and they're quiet. Tow a little trailer to haul the deer out and your good. When I was a kid I had a bike I rigged up for surf and ocean fishing when I lived in California. Would have been cool to have an ebike then.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 28, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I've got an old Honda express moped that I'll never sell as well. A lot of guys are using ebikes to go hunting, saves time getting back in the woods and they're quiet. Tow a little trailer to haul the deer out and your good. When I was a kid I had a bike I rigged up for surf and ocean fishing when I lived in California. Would have been cool to have an ebike then.


Yeah, but on the other hand, it was that hike that kept the fishing, hunting, or surfing better. It limited the fishermen and surfers to only those willing and able to put in the extra effort it took to get there. I'm okay with that. I think it's a good thing that there are some naturally occurring, self-limiting controls. It's probably the only thing that saves some remote wilderness areas from being ruined. Because when we expect people to self-police themselves, limit the number of people on the trails and fishing the streams and riding the breaks, respect the fact someone else is already there, etc. it doesn't work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2022)

So here's some of the stuff I've been gathering for the ebike project.
I got these bmx handlebars, but I don't like em. They don't have enough rise, so I have another set on order.



I got the new stem for the handlebars.



I got 2 sets of grips. Top ones are to small even for my small hands so ill be using the bottom ones. They are grippier any way.



New motorcycle tubes to go with the tires.



I got this reflective rim tape, very cool yellow and highly reflective.



I got a 2 pack of these bunji nets, it fits perfectly over the milk crate I'll be using to carry my gear and go back and forth to work.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2022)

Here's the Bunji net over the milk crate. Works good.



I found these milk crate mounting brackets on line through etsy, they're very cool and where only $20. The rear rack for my bike is $60 and they are sold out, so these clips are the way to go. Won't be quick release but won't rattle either.



This is how flat they fit.



Pretty cool.



So this is how they will go on the bike. Theres 2 holes on the bike i can use and I'll drill 2 more for the rest.



This is how the crate will sit on the bike.



Very ingenious little brackets.



I haven't installed it yet but soon, I needed to flip the bike over and you'll see why soon.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 29, 2022)

Those are great brackets!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2022)

So I cut the side off the box before I pitched it to use for this next step. I can't put this bike in my work stand, there's no way to hold it since all the tubing is large and square. So I used the cardboard to protect it when I flipped it over.



Front wheel off...



Front tire off.....



And new bad a$$ tire on with motorcycle tube. Looks very cool and will be way more puncture resistant.



But before I tightened everything back down i put the reflective rim strip on.



Kinda hard to tell from the pic but they reflect in yellow very brightly.



Another pic. The wheel reflectors are coming off.



Both tires and rim reflectors are on. And the wheel reflectors are gone, looks much better. I've only got about 20 psi of air in the tires but they feel kinda hard so I may drop that pressure as needed to get a little cushion out of the tires. They have a pretty stiff side wall, way stiffer than the stock bicycle tires.



I got the new handlebar stem on, now i just need the bars.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2022)

Betty's ebike might be here tomorrow, so I'll have another ebike to put together while I'm waiting on my handlebars.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2022)

Fed ex just delivered Betty's bike! And on a Sunday.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 30, 2022)

Do you have the ability to raise the seat height relative to the peddles? Most bike riders like to set their seat height so their leg almost straightens completely when the peddle is at its lowest point, maximizes leg strength when peddling.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Do you have the ability to raise the seat height relative to the peddles? Most bike riders like to set their seat height so their leg almost straightens completely when the peddle is at its lowest point, maximizes leg strength when peddling.


On my bike no, but it's really more of an e moped. But there is a riser kit that can raise it a couple inches if needed. Not saying you can't peddle it but you'll rely on the motor assistance more, youll peddle it up to about 20mph and then its all motor after that. On Betty's bike yes, it's more of a peddle bike than mine.
Here's Betty's bike all assembled. It's an adventon aventure ebike, 750 wat hub motor, class 2 ebike but we will uock it to class 3 and then it'll do 28 mph. We will change the seat to a cloud 9 and get the rear rack for it.









It's a very nice bike, hydraulic brakes, 8 speed Shimano components, headlight, tailight, and brake lights. It also has a thumb throttle if you don't want to peddle. Metal fenders and a nice front suspension fork. 26x4 tires, 48 volt 15 amp hour battery, 3 amp charger so it's a pretty fast charge. Hers and my bike are completely different. But I'll be using mine more as a commuter back and forth to work and then for some weekend fun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## scootac (Jan 30, 2022)

Paint it green and call it a KLR!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 30, 2022)

With a few more minor modifications you can take the whole family and all your friends for an ice cream cone.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2022)

I got my cargo basket (aka a milk crate) mounted.
I had to drill 2 holes in the bike rack area. And I used stainless hardware.



Inside the crate.



Bunji net on.



Itll do for now. I kinda wish it was quick release but i can live with it.



Hopefully the handlebars will be here tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 30, 2022)

We don't want to see you putting any cute little dogs in that basket ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> We don't want to see you putting any cute little dogs in that basket ...


It's funny a friend of mine and I where just talking about that.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 31, 2022)

I don't know how she rode that without getting her dress all caught up in the chain and sprocket.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2022)

New bars came today, these are perfect. I'm sitting upright now and the crossbar gives me a place to mount accessories like a phone holder for GPS, etc. Real heavy knurling in the clamp area, their not gonna slip. I cut one grip down for the throttle side. There's still slack in the cables so that's good. These where an 8.5" rise, probably could have used a 9" or 9.5" but these are actually just right for me. They got the grip area way up from what it was.





The urban assault bike is coming along.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2022)

So the milk crate basket is kinda cool and will serve its purpose. But one thing bothered me and it's that it would be a hassle to remove it if I just wanted to go for a ride without it. It's purpose is for when I commute to work to cary my gear, back pack, lunch, thermos, etc. But I wished it was easier to remove when not needed, quick release comes to mind. 
And then it hit me. What if I turned the mounting brackets over and used them as a locator and set the milk crate on them. Then I could bunji the crate to the bike and it still wouldn't slide around and could be removed quickly.
So that's what I did.



And when its removed its fairly low profile.



It still looks clean without the crate and only the brackets remain.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 7, 2022)

There is an article on Electric Bikes in the March 2022 Consumer Reports magazine that just came out. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 8, 2022)

With that tank bag and large headlight it looks more motorcycle than bicycle. Still a nice, fun way to get around when the weather allows.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> With that tank bag and large headlight it looks more motorcycle than bicycle. Still a nice, fun way to get around when the weather allows.


I know it's killing me that I haven't even gotten to ride it yet. Lots of snow on the ground here still. And enough salt to turn the blacktop white. I'll wait until it all melts and we get a good rain to wash the salt away. I don't want to trash my brand new bike on its first ride.


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 8, 2022)

Looking forward to another assemble


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> Looking forward to another assemble


This was the assemble, lol. And a bonus Betty bike.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 12, 2022)

I got a couple of patch kits to carry on the bikes and a set of heavy duty tire levers. These got tossed into the tank bag.





Then i found these cheap 1" ratchet straps at home depot for $1.75 each.



I cut the excess off of the long straps and secured the milk crate. It was a fail! The crate flexed to much and wasn't really secure. 



So I'm still searching for a solution to my cargo needs on my bike. I might have to look into a motorcycle rear rack for options. Dunno. I wish the manufacturer had their rack in stock but they don't know when they will have them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 12, 2022)

So after my frustrations with my bike I turned my attention to Betty's bike. I got her a cloud 9 seat for valentines day. Once you have ridden a bike with a cloud 9 you won't want anything butt, lol.
So here's both seats.....



And the cloud 9 installed on her bike.



It's a major cushy seat, a huge improvement in comfort. Not only from the padding butt from the spring suspension.



Heres a better comparison of the 2 seats, quite a difference.



Next thing on her bike will be a rear rack.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 12, 2022)

Then Amazon delivered my new bike helmet. It's a mountain bike helmet. A fox speedframe pro.
It has mips, which means mass inertia protection system. The outer helmet can move independently from the inner frame. It prevents injuries to the brain in the event of a crash.







I got mine in a size medium and it fits excellent. It has an adjustment knob for fitment kinda like a welding helmet.



And it doesnt look like your typical dorky bicycle helmet. My bike will do 30 mph so i wanted a good helmet but not a heavy motorcycle helmet. Crashing at 30 mph doesn't seem like it would be a big deal unless you land on your head, or a car hits you. Ya never know, so I'll feel a little better protected when riding the streets back and forth to work. This thing weighs nothing, feather light on your head and it has all kinds of ventilation holes to keep you cool in the summer.



Excuse the ugly model. The helmet gives better rear of the head protection than a regular bicycle helmet. And another important feature for me is there is enough room around the ears for the hearing aids i will be getting soon. They also make this model in a drop frame which is more of a 3/4 helmet but I don't know if it would Interfere with the hearing aids because it covers the ears so I went with what you see.



The buckle for the strap is magnetic and can be operated with one hand and its very secure. Its called a fidlock.



I can wear my glasses with it no problem.



Supper happy with this choice. I can shake my head and the helmet doesnt move and its so light you really dont even feel it when it's on.



Now I can sit in the back of the short bus and lick the windows, lol. I still look like a dork but not because of the stylish helmet.
Old man bikers rule

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 13, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I got a couple of patch kits to carry on the bikes and a set of heavy duty tire levers. These got tossed into the tank bag.
> View attachment 222638View attachment 222639
> Then i found these cheap 1" ratchet straps at home depot for $1.75 each.
> View attachment 222640
> ...


If you make 4 of these, connect 2 with elastic making 2 sets of locking clips to latch over a bolt that is fastened through the locking diamond... just a thought. These wouldn't take a lot of time to set the crate on and off.


Nice part is, if it doesn't work you get a full refund on your plan costs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If you make 4 of these, connect 2 with elastic making 2 sets of locking clips to latch over a bolt that is fastened through the locking diamond... just a thought. These wouldn't take a lot of time to set the crate on and off.View attachment 222681
> Nice part is, if it doesn't work you get a full refund on your plan costs!


Thanks for that, it's a good idea. But I've been looking at just buying a quick release motorcyle top case for the bike. It's only going to be on the bike for my work commute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 13, 2022)

The motorcycle carry case would be most convenient.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2022)

Got a cool lock that folds up nice and compact yet is strong. I will never leave my bike somewhere out of my site for very long, this is just for if I want to get a coffee or ice cream on one of our rides. I have it set up with work so I can put it in a locking break room, there's a key code to get in the room and only a few people have it. I'll put the lock through the wheel just so it can't be rolled away.
Theock can be mounted to water bottle brackets.
But my bike doesn't have that so it'll just get put in my tank bag.



Comes with hardware for mounting and three keys that are very unique, automotive style.



Some features.



It has a 2 year warranty and if you register your key codes online when you purchase it you can get new ones made if you loose the keys. You just can't go get these cut at your local hardware store or locksmith.



This is made by a company called seatylock, they make a seat with lock storage built in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 19, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Got a cool lock that folds up nice and compact yet is strong. I will never leave my bike somewhere out of my site for very long, this is just for if I want to get a coffee or ice cream on one of our rides. I have it set up with work so I can put it in a locking break room, there's a key code to get in the room and only a few people have it. I'll put the lock through the wheel just so it can't be rolled away.
> Theock can be mounted to water bottle brackets.
> But my bike doesn't have that so it'll just get put in my tank bag.
> View attachment 222921
> ...


When you get a chance, would you should how it fits on the bike? I assume through a wheel & frame. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> When you get a chance, would you should how it fits on the bike? I assume through a wheel & frame. Thanks! Chuck


Sure, but you are correct, it goes through the wheel and around the frame and a stationary object like a bike rack etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2022)

I got Betty a seat for valentines day so she got me this really cool horn/alarm for my bike. I'll show it when I get it installed, it's charging up right now. It's supposed to last months on a charge, we'll see. It just uses a USB C charger. It came with 2 remotes for the alarm. It's all metal and feels very solid and well made for a Chinese device. But hey the bike is Chinese too so it'll be a good match. I chose this one because it is all metal and supposed to be very loud which is what you want when your out in traffic. I wouldn't use it on a bike path, a bell is better for that so you don't startle people.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 20, 2022)

I got the horn/alarm installed. The clamp was too big to go on the handlebars. It was really made to go around a front frame tube or a headset spacer, but there was no room for that.
But it fit the fork tube perfectly.



The button fit right over the left grip and it looks like it was made to go there.



It charges off a USB C and last a long time, all metal body and very nicely made. And it's loud! I think cars will definitely hear it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 20, 2022)

It's a good thing that thing has a battery. With all the gizmos you're putting on there, it'll weigh an extra 20 lbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 20, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> It's a good thing that thing has a battery. With all the gizmos you're putting on there, it'll weigh an extra 20 lbs.


Fo sho! But this thing also has a 1,000 watt hub motor that peaks at 2,000 watt, it's a beast! This thing has a 300lb+ weight rating. Got some lights to put on and waiting for a rear top box that I ordered. I gotta make it mine and customize it. Most things are for comfort, and durability.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2022)

Today's work project on the bike was to mount the tank bag better. It's only held on with a couple of straps and it wobbles all over and you just can't get it tight.
So I took everything out of the bag and removed it from the bike.



So my plan is to attach it to the top 2 frame tubes more securely.



What i plan to do is make a couple flat panels that I can sandwich the bag between and then use zip ties to attach the sandwich to the frame tubes. I eliminated plywood because if it gets wet that's not good. I looked at plexiglass but for a 1/4 piece it was quite expensive. And then I found this hdpe sheet at menards for a fair price of about 25 bucks and its .220 thick. And I don't have to paint it as it's already black, perfect.....



So I cut a template to fit the inside of the bag and taped it to 2 pieces of the hdpe. 



Then I cut it to shape on the bandsaw. Cut like butter. And then smoothed the cuts on the disc sander.



I taped a piece to the bottom of the bag.



And set it on the frame rails and marked the position of the frame rails with a silver sharpie.



I picked a drill bit to drill the holes for the zip ties.



I also marked a piece of foam to cover the bottom after it's attached, it will hide the zip ties and provide some cushion for the contents of the bag.



I just used scissors to cut it out.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2022)

And here's the cover for the bottom.



And heres the bag all zip tied down, and the divider still works just fine. I heated up an old scratch awl to melt holes in the bag for the zip ties.



And the foam covers up the zip ties and it makes the install look nice and clean.



So now all the accessories wont wobble arround loosely. It holds the weight of my foldylock, tool kit with tire tools and a small tire pump. 



And the space in front of the divider will hold a battery for the next project on the bike.
The bag is now supper secure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2022)

Well now that the bag is much more firmly attached I can move on to the next part of the project. Auxiliary power for my phone GPS and lights.
So here's the supplies.....the lithium battery.



This will give me 12 volts and 11 amp hours. Plenty to run some led lights for a few days.



It also has a yellow 9 volt plug that I'll probably never use. But the USB connection I will for my phone when running gps. It has a charge indicator and an on off switch. Nice little battery pack.



I got a waterproof on off switch for the handlebar.



Its all metal and has a nice switch function.



I already had 2 of these l.e.d. lights that I purchased years ago for another project but never used them. So they will be perfect on the urban assault ebike project. 



All metal shield to protect you from the heat they will put out.


Projector lense.



So here's most of the parts needed for the light upgrade.



I purchased some plug in connectors to plug into the battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2022)

I started with mounting the switch.


The switch cleares everything and mounted very securely.



I tried to mount the lights to the cross bar of the handlebars but the lighs would have come in contact with the brake lines and wires so that would not be good. So I got this accessorie bar to mount them on.



The bar fits perfectly, matches the black color scheme of the bike well too.



So here's the lights mounted and theres still room for the phone mount on the lower cross bar.



A front end view before I finished up the wiring.





So heres the wiring all done, i soldered all the connections, covered the solder with shrink tube, wrapped that up with electrical tape and then ran everything inside a wire loom. It gives it a very clean professional look. So one plug to connect to the battery.



Here you can see the battery in the bag and the light connection plugged in.



Once the bag is zipped up the whole thing is very clean. It doesnt bind up at all when making a turn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2022)

So how does it work? Well I turned the lights off in the shop.
This is just with the factory head light.



And this is with all of the lights on.



It's hard to tell from the pictures but it's pretty bright. It'll make the night time rides much safer. I'll keep them adjusted down low so as not to blind oncoming traffic, I don't want to be a nuisance. It's important to respect others on the road even though they may not respect you. Common courtesy is something that is lacking in today's society.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 26, 2022)

This thing is morphing, those Transformer lights fit the project. How under lit was it with the stock light? Does the stock have High and Low beam? Can you legally run 3 lights on an e-bike in your state? Open faced helmet, should you pad the stock cross bar?

Beefy tires, assume you posted the stock ones for sale? Otherwise I would have worn them out first. By removing the spoke reflectors you remove an indicator of movement, however at 30mph, they would look like a solid streak of color anyway. As for the crate carrier, thought you'd get rear pegs and let Betty ride the hard tail.... I'd go with the quick release weather proof storage compartments versus the the crate. Does remove the "Crate job" pun line though....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2022)

@Mr. Peet
With the stock light it would be good for a bicycle, not a 30 mph ebike, just not enough in my opinion. The stock light is only on and off, no high beam. There is no law that regulates how many lights you can run. Open faced helmet? Yup. Just a good bicycle helmet. To damn hot for a full face helmet here in the summer. No padding will be on the cross bar.
Stock tires, tubes, and handlebars and stem will be sold. The stock tires are prone to flats, too damn difficult to try and wear them out, and they are noisy. The reflector strips I put on the rims are far more reflective than the spoke mount reflectors, much more noticeable. The bike comes with rear pegs but I'll never have a passenger on the bike. Betty has her own ebike.
The crate is going away. A new box has been ordered but it's on back order for a week to ten years. Does that answer all your questions?
Here's one for you.
Did you read the thread? All of your questions would have been answered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 27, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Mr. Peet
> With the stock light it would be good for a bicycle, not a 30 mph ebike, just not enough in my opinion. The stock light is only on and off, no high beam. There is no law that regulates how many lights you can run. Open faced helmet? Yup. Just a good bicycle helmet. To damn hot for a full face helmet here in the summer. No padding will be on the cross bar.
> Stock tires, tubes, and handlebars and stem will be sold. The stock tires are prone to flats, too damn difficult to try and wear them out, and they are noisy. The reflector strips I put on the rims are far more reflective than the spoke mount reflectors, much more noticeable. The bike comes with rear pegs but I'll never have a passenger on the bike. Betty has her own ebike.
> The crate is going away. A new box has been ordered but it's on back order for a week to ten years. Does that answer all your questions?
> ...


Yes I did read the entire post first, then made notes so not to repeat as so many do. Post 74 by you was posted while I was writing my reply number 75. So several things answered were not known while I was writing. The reflective strips on the rim, reflect, they do not clearly show directional motion as do the spoke reflectors. Locally, used tires and tubes do not sell well but the bars do. In PA and several surrounding states, bicycles are limited to 1 forward shining light, a second helmet light is allowed here along with frame graphic lights and rear tail light. Yes, clearly knew Betty had her own ride and was trying to create humor about riding the hard tail. As for open face helmet, I like to feel the air as well. Last fall picked a 63 year old off the road after a stick jammed his spokes. Took several teeth out on the crossbar. I was agreeing with you about the quick release storage compartment.

Maybe you had answered all my questions in your mind, but they were not clear to me. Thank you for clarifying. I'm glad you have a project that you are enjoying and do hope you get years of enjoyment from it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2022)

Who the hell cares about directional motion! Your blind if you can't tell something is moving or not. Its a frigging bike! Don't over analyze it. The reflective rim strips I chose for reflectors are far more reflective than regular wheel reflectors. I know the risk involved with being on the road but I'm not going to live in a bubble or in fear that everything in the world is going to kill me. I've ridden bikes and motorcycles longer than I've been driving. I'm going to enjoy them and live life not be afraid of the risk I take on the road. Or be concerned with every little detail of rules and laws. You'd be amazed at what I see on the road as far as bikes. My ethics and courtesy are sound, My gear is adequate and my bikes are safe to ride. My bikes and gear are 100% legal. I wear a half helmet most of the time because I like to see, hear, feel, and smell things. And because I'll be getting hearing aids soon so I have to choose helmets that will work with them. There is no one way to do things, there are many ways. We have the ability to choose what works for us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2022)

Well since we have 2 ebikes now and all the accessories that go with them I upgraded to a better surge protected power strip. This one also gives USB charging ports. I'll probably mount this to a piece of plywood for use in the garage.





The wire gage is a little light for my liking but I'll see how it works. The chargers will sit on the ground when they are charging as the get really hot.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 27, 2022)

You're going to have to go to "pilot school" to learn how to operate that thing. Pretty sure this is how Batman started. When will you get to the machine guns, rocket launchers and slippery oil slick sprayers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2022)

The phone mount is on. Just gotta get one of my USB c cords in the bag for it so I can plug it into the auxiliary battery when I'm using it for GPS etc.



Only thing I'm really waiting on now is the top box..............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 27, 2022)

Once you are set up, will you have a designated charging station? I see several collage towns are requiring designated charging stall stations to minimize fire risks.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Once you are set up, will you have a designated charging station? I see several collage towns are requiring designated charging stall stations to minimize fire risks.


Yup, it's called my garage on the concrete floor. Concrete don't burn. But everything else in the garage does, including my wood stash.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 27, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yup, it's called my garage on the concrete floor. Concrete don't burn. But everything else in the garage does, including my wood stash.


Save the wood.... I'm not up on e-bikes but do see that enough have had battery failure that many housing authorities have banned them from indoor facilities. Just wondered if you were taking any extra precautions.


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 27, 2022)

Wow Greg, @woodtickgreg what a great project!!!!! I also missed some notifications on this post as you did mine. But great catching up on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2022)

Well I decided to wait for the rear rack from the manufacterer since there was no eta on the top box I ordered. I canceled the order and will wait for the rack I originally wanted anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2022)

Ok, I changed my mind again, lol. Only because I found someone that had the box I wanted in stock. So I took a chance and ordered it, might be delivered on Friday...............

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2022)

Got the phone mount on.



And one of the zipper pulls for the tank bag broke, just silicone rubber.



So I put a couple nice black leather pulls on.



Then I worked on installing a couple nice mirrors I got. These are hafny brand bicycle mirrors and very nicely made. Metal clamp for the bar and the fold away so they won't break if you bump them.



Right side on. Plenty of clearance and the stick out just right for a good view behind.



Both mirrors are now on. Looks cool.



And you can also see that i moved the display to the center of the bar next to the cell phone holder. Its actually a better place for it to naturally look at for your speed and other info.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2022)

Well my top box came in. It's a Givi brand and it also comes with a quick release plate. One key operator both the lid lock and plate release. 



Mounting hardware for the plate, it came with 4 sets of hardware to attach it and clamps for a round rack which i did not use.



The mounting plate bolted up real nice to the bike with existing holes. I did have to elongate the lower holes but it fit great.



Then this cover plate snaps on and two tiny little screws hold it on. This will look nice when the top box isnt on and still give me a functional rear rack. Theres a lip underneath the rack and places for bunjis to go or the bunji net i have.



The box is very easy to install and remove. Its about the same size as the milk crate. But looks much nicer when i remove the box.



I think the bike is done now, i just need good weather to ride it. This thing is gonna be a hoot!



I still have some things to do to Betty's bike yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 6, 2022)

2nd job pizza delivery!!! Oh, also, don't let us read about some crazy guy in Eastpointe, MI trying to jump a city bus on his electric moped.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> 2nd job pizza delivery!!! Oh, also, don't let us read about some crazy guy in Eastpointe, MI trying to jump a city bus on his electric moped.


Yeah I know it's kinda boxy but I chose function over form. They have much nicer curvey boxes that are more stylish but the don't hold as much for the same liter capacity. I've already tested it for fit with my thermos and lunch bag. I did get a new lunch bag that will also hold my work trucking stuff and it fits inside the box better.
Raining today so hopefully that will wash some of the road salt away and I'll get to ride it soon.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2022)

Oh, I forgot about the rear shock spring. I'll change that soon as it is very stiff. It has a 500 lb spring from the factory. I'll change it to about a 350 lb spring to soften the ride a little.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 7, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yeah I know it's kinda boxy but I chose function over form. They have much nicer curvey boxes that are more stylish but the don't hold as much for the same liter capacity. I've already tested it for fit with my thermos and lunch bag. I did get a new lunch bag that will also hold my work trucking stuff and it fits inside the box better.
> Raining today so hopefully that will wash some of the road salt away and I'll get to ride it soon.


Hope you know I'm just teasing... that looks like a really functional bike. And I'm with you - I'll choose function over looks every time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Hope you know I'm just teasing... that looks like a really functional bike. And I'm with you - I'll choose function over looks every time.


Yeah I knew you where it's all good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 7, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well my top box came in. It's a Givi brand and it also comes with a quick release plate. One key operator both the lid lock and plate release.
> View attachment 223791
> Mounting hardware for the plate, it came with 4 sets of hardware to attach it and clamps for a round rack which i did not use.
> View attachment 223792
> ...


Love my Givi I had on a formerly owned motorcycle. Kept the box for a future bike!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 12, 2022)

Here's a link to the video I've been shooting of the unboxing and assembly of the bike. It's rather long, 51 minutes, because I talk about a lot of things about it. All the upgrades and accessories will be in another video. I'm still learning the camera and the YouTube thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2022)

Here's the first accessorie instal, part 1.


----------



## scootac (Mar 13, 2022)

Coulda picked up an Apache box at Harbor Freight for a LOT less than a Givi! I use one on my motorcycle.....lot of function for little money.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2022)

scootac said:


> Coulda picked up an Apache box at Harbor Freight for a LOT less than a Givi! I use one on my motorcycle.....lot of function for little money.


Yeah but it wouldn't have come with the quick release plate, that's why I went with that box. Sometimes it's not about getting the cheapest thing, sometimes it's about getting what you want or need. And the Givi box was a little over $80 on Amazon, there over a hundred now. Way better than a milk crate imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2022)

Well here's part 2 of the accessories.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2022)

Betty's bike, the Aventon Aventure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2022)

Well we got I to the 50s today and I had the day off so it was a good day to test out the bikes and bed the brakes. There is a break in sequence that needs to be done on the brakes so hopefully they don't develop a squeaky operation. You start by getting up to about 10mph and then slowly bring the bike to a stop, you do this at least 10 times on each brake, then you do it again at 15mph. 
So after that it was time to see what they would do, so I aired up the tires a little to20psi in each bike. Betty's bike tops out about 20mph on just throttle but easily hit 30mph while pedaling. Mine hit 30mph into the wind and 35mph with the wind. The only real difference between the 2 bikes is mine gets up to speed quicker. But both bikes are so fun, quiet too. All I really hear is tire noise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2022)

Got em both on the charger now, Betty's is already charged and has the green light. I rode mine a little more so its still charging.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> When you get a chance, would you should how it fits on the bike? I assume through a wheel & frame. Thanks! Chuck


Here ya go Chuck, rode it to work this morning on a frosty 30 degree day. When I locked it up at work I thought of you and snapped a pic. It's in a secure room with a keypad to get in, so this just keeps people from rolling it away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2022)

Well the first day commuting was awesome, had a blast riding it back and forth to work. Was 30 degrees this morning, that was pretty cold  But it was 60 when I got of work and that was a great ride home. The ride home was only 5 minutes more than in my truck. I take a side road almost all the way and there is far less lights and traffic. The bike will do 30+ mph no problem but I find about 25 mph is a good cruising speed on just throttle, peddaling about 15 mph is comfortable. Still had 2 out of 5 bars when I got home on the battery. I think it was a little over 12 miles round trip. I'll have to reset the trip counter next time to see how far it is actually. Man I'm digging this bike, very fun. No license, no registration, no insurance, no gas, just a big grin on my face. And I'm not putting any miles on my Tacoma pick up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2022)

Been riding the ebike to work on days that it's not raining. It's still cold here in Michigan and 30 degree mornings are quite cold on the ears and face, and my eyes water so bad I can hardly see. So I got a new helmet for spring and fall riding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2022)

Aa short video.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 20, 2022)

Daddy Darth!

Or maybe a Kiddie Kanamit. If young you'll probably have to look that up.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2022)

New video about how to do a sprocket upgrade and why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2022)

Here's what my work commute is like on the ebike.
Ride to work.




Ride home from work.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 15, 2022)

That is so cool. I miss riding. I had to quit riding 40 years ago. It was just too dangerous, I almost got hit so many times - it just wasn't worth my life or limbs. There were quite a few riders that got hit and injured of killed. It war sort of like being in a shoot-em up video game and I was the target. It got to the point that I had to load up my bike in the back of the truck and take it somewhere so I could ride on trails and I did not have a bike for trials, just a road bike and did not want to spend money on a mountain bike. Riding out of my neighborhood - no sidewalks, no shoulders, no bike lanes and the roads were more narrow than what I was comfortable with. Would have to ride like 10 miles until I got to anyplace with roads that I felt comfortable on. I was used to the farm to market roads and such in Texas, but I did always find it hard to ride with my spurs on and that big belt buckle sure got in the way when you leaned down to the handlebars.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 15, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> That is so cool. I miss riding. I had to quit riding 40 years ago. It was just too dangerous, I almost got hit so many times - it just wasn't worth my life or limbs. There were quite a few riders that got hit and injured of killed. It war sort of like being in a shoot-em up video game and I was the target. It got to the point that I had to load up my bike in the back of the truck and take it somewhere so I could ride on trails and I did not have a bike for trials, just a road bike and did not want to spend money on a mountain bike. Riding out of my neighborhood - no sidewalks, no shoulders, no bike lanes and the roads were more narrow than what I was comfortable with. Would have to ride like 10 miles until I got to anyplace with roads that I felt comfortable on.


I understand completely. We live in a semi rural area that is good for riding.


----------

